# Wide range of bizarre glitches on my iphone 6s plus?



## its.marela (26 d ago)

So I have this problem with my Iphone 6s plus and I don't know what to do.
My iphone started glitching for no apparent reason, to the point where it's just unusable. First problem that I noticed was that I couldn't take pictures or videos, and the photos in my gallery don't load. (nor on my icloud when I tried to log on from the computer browser). Then I started having problems with other apps, I get error messages whenever I'm trying to open apps like spotify, whatsapp (new messages won't load) and others. Then I noticed that I was logged off from most of my social media accounts whenever I'm trying to log on from safari. Later it turned off and on by itself a couple of times. Many other functions are affected as well. I've turned it off then on a couple of times, and nothing is fixed. All this happened in a range of 4 hours. I have a perfect internet connection and the battery works very well, I have quite enough storage, the phone isn't that old either (i bought it 3 years ago), so I can't really think of a reason why all of these bizarre glitches are happening. I also wanna mention that everything worked wonderfully before, so I don't know why is this happening all of the sudden. If anyone here has any idea why and how can I fix this then please let me know. Thank u.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Try resetting your settings.


----------



## its.marela (26 d ago)

Corday said:


> Try resetting your settings.


How do I do that? Won't I lose any data?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

i would hook phone to computer and save all pictures and files you want and then factory reset phone to how it came.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Plug phone into a computer with iTunes. Start iTunes and backup your phone How to back up your iPhone, iPad, or iPod touch with iTunes on your PC 
Then Factory reset it How To Reset Iphone 6 - DeviceMAG
Then restore your Backup Restore your iPhone, iPad, or iPod touch in iTunes on PC


----------



## bestluck954 (26 d ago)

Doesn't obsolescence imply total non-support? I'm guessing the 6s will get security updates for a couple of years before it becomes truly obsolete, i.e., a legacy device.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

The iPhone 6s was out of support 2 years ago January 2021. iOS 15 will cut support for iPhone 6s and original iPhone SE, report claims | AppleInsider


----------

